# A Simple Bench



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I made a bench for my step daughter to use in her guest bathroom. It was for her birthday, and a total surprise. She loves it. :smile:

It should come in handy for anyone dressing in the bathroom. The bench has a shelf where shoes can be placed and put on or taken off while sitting. I tried it out and it works as advertised! :grin:

She will apply the finish after she has had time to figure out how she wants it to look.

I have been asked if I would post the Sketchup file, so it is included with this post. Feel free to use it and build your own. Just remember to measure twice and cut once. If you look closely at my bench, you will see the top doesn't extend over each end. Yep, cut it too short! :surprise::frown::frown::frown:

I have also included some pictures that I took during the construction. Good luck. I hope you like the project and get some inspiration from it.

I used the following tools during the construction of the bench.

Pencil
Tape Measure
Table saw
Miter saw
Random orbital sander
Kreg pocket hole jig (K3 model)
Drill driver
18 gauge brad nailer
Jig saw

For this project, I used the project panels sold at Lowe's Home Improvement Center. The panels come in various sizes up to 24 inches wide and 8 feet in length.

I began by cutting the two end pieces to size. After laying out the guides for the "legs", I cut the waste out with a jig saw.

Then I ripped and cut the pieces that would form the face frames. To cut the "legs", I measured 3 inches and 2 inches (see diagram) and drew the angle. Simply cut it off with the jig saw and you're done! :grin:

I made two frames from the pieces and assembled them with glue and pocket screws. This particular wood is soft, so I used the fine thread screws and carefully drove them. I have split some of the wood in the past with the coarse screws so I changed to the fine thread.

Note that I also drilled pocket holes so the top can be secured to the top rail on each side of the bench. No glue, just screws. You can also drill pocket holes in the top of each end if you like but I didn't on this build.

The dimensions don't show it in the file but I measured down 1 inch from the top of the bottom rail and installed a 3/4 x 3/4 inch ledger on all sides of the bench frame. The shelf sits on the ledger and is held in place with a few brad nails. No joinery involved at all.

To assemble the bench, the two face frames were glued and nailed to the ends. I assembled the bench upside down so all four pieces would register on the flat work table. As it turned out, the bench doesn't rock. I like that.

An important note to remember. Before attaching the top, insert the shelf. Then you can maneuver it around so the pocket screws can be driven into the top. There is no way to get the shelf in place with the top attached. After the top was attached, I shot a few brad nails into the shelf to keep it on place.

I rounded the four corners on the top with a 3/4 radius. A little touch up sanding to knock off all of the sharp edges and this project was complete.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Mike,I'm exhausted from just reading what you have done in the past 2 weeks.It's a credit to ya.Jamesjj777746


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job, Mike. I could use one to set my tablet on, to watch TV in the bath.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Mike,

I like the simplicity of the design. Excellent work.

Frank


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Mike is that pine boards glued up?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

TenGees said:


> Nice job, Mike. I could use one to set my tablet on, to watch TV in the bath.


Just be careful in there......
A U.K. man who was reportedly charging his iPhone while taking a bath accidentally electrocuted himself.

According to the Daily Mail, the incident occurred on December 11 when 32-year-old Richard Bull's wife found him in the bathtub with severe burns; he was pronounced dead at his home.

Officer Craig Pattison indicated to the West London Coroner's Court that suicide had initially been considered a possible cause, but, in his words, "...the cable wasn't near the bath, it had been run there to charge a mobile phone. The extension cable was on the floor and it appeared as though he had his phone charger on his chest and the part between the phone charger and the cable had made contact with the water."

Based on the victim's burn marks, assistant coroner Dr. Sean Cummings recently ruled the death an accident "occurring as a result of electrocution."


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice design, Mike. The miters on the inner edges of the feet really set it off.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work as always. You are one very busy chap.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

roofner said:


> Mike is that pine boards glued up?


Yes. Here are some pics.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Just be careful in there......
> A U.K. man who was reportedly charging his iPhone while taking a bath accidentally electrocuted himself....


I just use battery power. Definitely no power cords near water. I think the guys wife had it out for him.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Mike I cut out the parts to build had enough wood to build except for middle shelf. However when I picked up the piece I cut the wrong piece to rip the 2 1/2 stretchers it was the piece for top! Now have to buy a wider piece to build the last 2 pieces for top and middle shelf.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I know exactly what you are saying. I have done that myself...and with complete confidence! :surprise::grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

After doing the same thing a couple of times, I now keep a piece of chalk handy to label the pieces.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> After doing the same thing a couple of times, I now keep a piece of chalk handy to label the pieces.


Me too, Tom. Sidewalk chalk. Sometimes it just seems so simple when cutting the parts out. But it's a whole 'nother ball game when it comes time to assemble everything. :frown:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice, Mike.


----------

